# Favorite brand for a custom saddle



## Rumble513 (Jan 23, 2017)

I just had my appendix seen by a saddle fitter. The only tree that fit him was the Steele equi-fit LT tree which has the gaited bars. I have been looking for a barrel saddle with this tree but I think it's going to be impossible to find one. Looking into getting one custom made but have a low budget of $1600. The fitter recommended crates or rocking r. I've also been looking into triple creek. What are brands that you would recommend I look into?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you know which brands use the tree that you mentioned? Might be limited to the ones your fitter suggested. I like Crates, never used the other brand.


----------



## midasthepony (Jun 11, 2017)

for saddles i generally use tekna, wintec, thorogood


----------



## Rumble513 (Jan 23, 2017)

Crates won't be making saddles with a gaited tree for at least another year. Rocking r went out of business. Steele is one of the largest tree manufacturers in the U.S. so most brands use them. Triple creek has they own special line of Steele trees but they are going to check and see of they could get me the exact tree that I need


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

You will have a hard time finding a custom saddle in that price range. The base price of a custom saddle generally starts in the $2500.00 to $3000.00 range. There are several good saddle makers “Freckers saddlery, LJ saddlery, Ron Rose, Ben Swanke,” to name a few. Also check out saddles for sale on www.ranchworldads .com to get a feel for prices.


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

Steele Saddle Tree LLC - Vendor Directory

this has a list of different saddlers that use that brand of trees. I would start contacting them to see if they have any saddles with the tree you need that would work for you.

I know that Dakota does semi-custom saddles and their prices are usually pretty good. Horse Saddleshop www.horsesaddleshop.com is a dakota dealer and can get you semi-custom saddles from them.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

J Stead is another that comes to mind in the the entry $2700 and up semi custom etc . I use one its been a great saddle , mine even has a hobble ring on it (which I don't use for hobbles) .


----------

